# Looking for betting partner



## sokhanh21xn (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello.
I'm a better and I work since a long time on my systems. I'm looking for a betting partner located in england.
You can check my results on my blog.

I'm having very good results since december. Write me if interested.

Tks,

John


----------

